# Why does Comet suddenly prefer his cage to being let out?



## Comet (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi I've had my Comet now for 10 days, he settled in well and settled in his cage quite well too. He began eating better on the second day and since then I've been introducing him to fresh veggies and fruit which he is getting better with day by day but will only eat fresh food when he's hand fed out of his cage. Trouble I'm having is actually persuading him out of his cage. He was great for the first few days as he was hand tame when I got him and loved being out with me. Now when he does eventually come out he eats great from my hand and is quite happy but then seems to be looking for his cage again. He has toys and a perch whilst he's out along with food and water but he will still want his cage. He can't fly yet but he does his best and climbs over anything to head back for his cage. I'm wondering if it's since I put a mirror in his cage? It's just 1 small mirror with a bell on the bottom and he really loves playing with the bell. Is it possible that the mirror has interfered with his tameness and should I remove the mirror and just replace it with the bell? How can I get him to want to play out more? I'm finding it difficult to have our 1 to 1 time together and give him his fresh food when he doesn't want to come out and I don't want to force him. I even leave his cage door open while I'm home but he never comes out by himself. 
Please help.


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

Sounds like he is lonesome for that friend in the mirror. I have read in many places that they will bond with the budgie in the mirror and prefer to be with them. And the more knowledgeable people have said take out the mirror if you want them to bond with you. Good luck with comet!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Kathy - I think you should remove the mirror.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It looks like Comet has found a new "friend" that lives in the mirror, lol. I would definitely remove the mirror.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I do agree, solo budgies should never have mirrors (in fact, even budgies in a flock really shouldn't, either) as they contribute to antisocial and often, in extreme cases, aggressive behavior as they try to "defend" their friend in the mirror. 

Spending time talking to him from outside his cage is good, and you can even put a perch outside his door so he has a fine place to sit when he does come out  

Also, as he's settled in now, he's starting to consider his cage his "home" and sometimes may not want to come out. That's okay--you're doing a great job in understanding his needs and not forcing him :thumbsup: 

I'm glad he likes his healthy foods, even if you do have to hand feed them to him. My girl likes me to hand feed her veggies, too, better than eating the, by herself. She does like fresh, wet kale, romaine lettuce, or parsley hung from the top of her cage, though, maybe Comet will enjoy that?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Everybody has given you great advice on pitching the mirror. They seem to cause problems with most birds. I'm sure your bird's interest in you will greatly improve by doing that and following some of the great training/bonding information here...


----------



## Comet (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you all, I have removed his mirror while he came out and just replaced his bell which he is still having huge fun playing will. It's amazing how quickly he turned to the mirror, I hope he won't hate me now for stealing his friend lol. 

I did put a perch outside his door yesterday too and that's when he came out. He didn't go far from his cage he decided to climb on it instead but so long as he's happy doing that and getting his exercise that's what matters. 

I've been hanging lettuce leaves which at first didn't show interest but now he goes to them while I'm still putting them in. 

I often sit next to his cage and talk to him all the time. In fact it's nice being able to chatter while I'm in on my own without sounding like I've lost the plot and talking to myself haha. I can tell when he's listening too by the way he moves his head.

He's never had a problem eating with me near him and doesn't mind when I'm in his cage with food, water etc. Sometimes I even lend him a hand when I see him stretching for a perch and he's thankful of it. 

I just hope I have removed his mirror in time before any serious issues began. 

Thank you again, advice much appreciated.


----------



## Comet (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all, just thought I would send in a little update on Comet. I am so pleased with him as now he is keen to eat lots of greens and comes out of his cage quite a lot on his own accord. He's learnt now that when I come home he knows I'll open his cage door. When ever I'm home all day his door is always open so he pops in an out when he pleases. I removed his mirror as advised and within 2 days he forgave me and has returned a very close affectionate little chappy again. He enjoys sitting on my shoulder a lot seeing what's going on and I even get little kisses haha. He still loves to play with his bell even though it's missing a mirror and has took a huge liking to his swing as before he wasn't interested in the swing. Loads more active now an cheeky with it. 
So as for mirrors... it's true, their not good. Well in Comet's case it's true anyway. 
Thanks,


----------



## Comet (Jan 5, 2016)

Smitten with him lol.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Christine! It sounds like Comet is doing wonderfully and absolutely loves his "flock"  

The picture you posted is very sweet  My girl likes to give me kisses, too, but be sure he never picks up any saliva from your mouth as it could have bacteria not suitable for budgies :thumbsup: 

I'm sure you knew that, but just in case you or someone else didn't, I figured I'd point it out. 

I look forward to hearing lots more about Comet! :clap: He's such a darling little fellow :jumping:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear the removal of the mirror was a success and Comet is enjoying spending time with you.
Thanks for the update! :thumbsup:*


----------

